# Service calculations help..



## michigan sparky (Jun 23, 2010)

Would 220.60- noncoincidental loads apply for the 2 garbage disposals and 2 overhead doors?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

not likely. a noncoincident load would be something like a heating/cooling unit that could only heat or cool, but not both at the same time.


----------



## michigan sparky (Jun 23, 2010)

thinking back your 100% right..almost word for word from my teacher..thanks!


----------



## michigan sparky (Jun 23, 2010)

any advice on calculating the other loads?


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

Around here you would need stamed engineered drawings for that


----------



## michigan sparky (Jun 23, 2010)

MikePEC said:


> Around here you would need stamed engineered drawings for that


I submitted all my info, loads and existing service to an engineer, hoping to get the stamp. I guess I'm trying to do it on my own, just to see if it will be possible. Thanks!


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

*service calculation help*

the appliances dispossal fans ect are determined by the name plate ratingof the appliance not the breaker size . 20 amp recept. circuits would be 1500 va each water heater would be the wattage of the heater . Also keep in mind article 422appliances requires 125 % increase in branch circuit capacity, this would apply to all appliance loads but not the 20 recept. load .


----------

